# Primal vs. Stella and Chewy's?



## ppmov

Hello!! 

I've had my almost-11 year old Cocker Spaniel (English) on Primal for a couple months now, and just out of curiosity decided to switch to Stella and Chewy's. They both seem pretty good, except Primal has more vegetables and the sales clerk claims that Primal is better. 

I was researching on the Stella and Chewy's website, and noticed that they preserve it with the HPP system (high pressure processing), and thought that it's not the same as it just being frozen, and being left as it is, as Primal. 

So, would anyone be able to compare Stella and Chewy's to Primal?? 

Thanks!! 

P.S. - he's been having diarrhea ever since I switched him to S/C - prior to that everything was fine.... what could that mean? Why would there be diarrhea if it's just one raw to another? I introduced duck, but I can't see how that would affect his digestion THAT much.


----------



## DaneMama

ppmov said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I've had my almost-11 year old Cocker Spaniel (English) on Primal for a couple months now, and just out of curiosity decided to switch to Stella and Chewy's. They both seem pretty good, except Primal has more vegetables and the sales clerk claims that Primal is better.
> 
> I was researching on the Stella and Chewy's website, and noticed that they preserve it with the HPP system (high pressure processing), and thought that it's not the same as it just being frozen, and being left as it is, as Primal.
> 
> So, would anyone be able to compare Stella and Chewy's to Primal??
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> P.S. - he's been having diarrhea ever since I switched him to S/C - prior to that everything was fine.... what could that mean? Why would there be diarrhea if it's just one raw to another? I introduced duck, but I can't see how that would affect his digestion THAT much.


I don't know that much about pre-made raw formulas....

But I will note that its not surprising that your dog is having bowel issues since the switch...Since its pre-made raw there IS a difference between one brand and another (since they have more than just raw meats and bones). Even going from a raw diet comprised of mostly chicken to one that is mostly beef will cause digestive upset. I would suspect that it IS from the switch...no doubt. Just give it some time and let him get used to eating the S&C and see how it goes.


----------



## RawFedDogs

ppmov said:


> Hello!!
> 
> I've had my almost-11 year old Cocker Spaniel (English) on Primal for a couple months now, and just out of curiosity decided to switch to Stella and Chewy's. They both seem pretty good, except Primal has more vegetables and the sales clerk claims that Primal is better.


I too don't know a lot about premade raw. To me, it's little more than raw kibble. In genereal, which of the two has the fewest veggies is the best. There is no reason on earth to feed a dog veggies. They are carnivores and as such have no nutritional need for veggies. Veggies are there because they are cheap.



> I was researching on the Stella and Chewy's website, and noticed that they preserve it with the HPP system (high pressure processing), and thought that it's not the same as it just being frozen, and being left as it is, as Primal.


I strongly suspect that HPP is little more than hype, typical of dog food companies.



> P.S. - he's been having diarrhea ever since I switched him to S/C - prior to that everything was fine.... what could that mean? Why would there be diarrhea if it's just one raw to another? I introduced duck, but I can't see how that would affect his digestion THAT much.


Because you are adding things that he is not used to digesting. Like danemama08, I suggest you give him a little time and it will straighten out. Go back to feeding him what he was good on and slowly introduct the other.


----------



## rannmiller

It looks like Primal has a little more meat in it than S/C, I'd say go back to it if your dog was doing better on it anyway. 

And even though premade raw is still inferior to prey model raw, it's still leaps and bounds better than kibble.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I, too would put the blame on the change in diet, even though it may seem like a small change. 

Looking at the two, Primal is a little bit better, in my opinion. 

While pre made raw diets ARE in fact better than kibble, I don't think they're anywhere near worth the cost. I can't even imagine spending that much on food!!


----------



## rannmiller

Yeah good point, CP. Considering cost (which is definitely a consideration for me at this point), I'd prefer to feed a good grain-free food than a premade raw one. But then again, considering cost, it's cheaper to feed PMR than either option so I'm set! 

Anyway, here's the ingredients difference between the two (i'll put the animal-based ingredients in bold):

_Stella and Chewy's
_


> *Chicken (ground with bone), chicken liver, chicken gizzard, *pumpkin seed, organic cranberries, organic spinach, organic broccoli, organic beets, organic carrots, organic squash, organic apples, organic blueberries, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, direct-fed microorganisms (Pediococcus acidilactici, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium), magnesium oxide, natural tocopherols, vitamin E supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, vitamin D3 supplement.


_Primal_


> *Chicken, Raw Ground Chicken Bone, Turkey, Turkey Liver, Turkey Heart,* Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseeds, Montmorillonite Clay, *Chicken Eggs*, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, *Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs*, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove


Just from a quick glance you can see Primal has a lot more animal-based ingredients and is, therefore, a lot better! However, they both have too much bone too, IMO.


----------

